
Loop Recognition in C++/Java/Go/Scala (2011) [pdf] - mpweiher
https://days2011.scala-lang.org/sites/days2011/files/ws3-1-Hundt.pdf
======
kuharich
Prior comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2615096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2615096)

